# People watching Hentai in public



## jebsurge (Oct 30, 2018)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## trigon (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 30, 2018)

People watching people watching hentai in public.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 30, 2018)

It's a good thing he has that bag.


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Oct 30, 2018)

Love that look on his face. It's like he was waiting for her to get her tits out but she just told him his suit looked like shit and he needed a better job.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 30, 2018)

What about body pillows in public?


----------



## Seregios (Att. at Law) (Oct 30, 2018)

Finally!!! A fine art thread


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 30, 2018)

i'm a degenerate


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 30, 2018)

Flying_with_the_Penguins said:


> What about body pillows in public?



And they wonder why the non-pillow girls don't want them.


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 30, 2018)

That's not hentai, he's skyping with his waifu. Leave the man alone.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 30, 2018)

Absolutely haram



Spoiler



Yaoi and yuri is okay though


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hentai is for pussies, watch shockporn like 1guy1jar and Mr. Hands in public like a true degenerate


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 30, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> And they wonder why the non-pillow girls don't want them.



Thats because 2D > 3D you filthy normalfag.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 30, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> View attachment 580404



Wheres anime pussy?
Totally inaccurate representation.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 30, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> Hentai is for pussies, watch shockporn like 1guy1jar and Mr. Hands in public like a true degenerate


Or a seribian film/120 days of sodomy


----------



## TenMilesWide (Oct 30, 2018)

Anime is bad. Sexy anime is worse.


----------



## UE 558 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> Or a seribian film/120 days of sodomy


ISIS/Mexican Cartel execution videos and 3 guys 1 hammer


----------



## Draza (Oct 30, 2018)

purpleboy said:


> ISIS/Mexican Cartel execution videos and 3 guys 1 hammer


Two girls and one cup.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 30, 2018)

Hah, amateurs. A true master never gets caught looking at porn in public.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 30, 2018)

I had a roommate that watched hentai openly. He was seriously beating off to it while he thought I was sleeping. 

I still have nightmares.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Oct 30, 2018)

People should instead jerk it to weebs getting beheaded by ISIS for looking at hentai (or playing Fire Emblem).


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 30, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> People watching people watching hentai in public.


That's some Inception-level shit right there.


----------



## 160048 (Nov 1, 2018)

my gay autistic furry friend watched scat hentai in lunch with another friend. i would post a pic but i didn't want to look at the degeneracy and potentially get caught


----------



## John Titor (Nov 1, 2018)

FYI, the OP is staged. Guy was making a funny picture and when he found out it was being viral he was surprised people thought it was legit and went to reddit and 4chan to find out what people think is funny. I'm trying to find the story but all these keywords are giving me inappropriate results.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 2, 2018)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> That's some Inception-level shit right there.


People who lurk this thread are watching people watch people watch hentai in public.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Nov 2, 2018)

disky said:


> my gay autistic furry friend watched scat hentai in lunch with another friend. i would post a pic but i didn't want to look at the degeneracy and potentially get caught



Tell ur ""friend"" he is a huge degenerate.


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 2, 2018)

Any time this subject comes up, I just wonder...

What the fuck snapped in someone's brain to be unable to feel shame for watching porn in public? Hell, I feel ashamed browsing this site or 4chan (/pol, all the other boards are gay) on my phone in public, and neither is explicitly pornographic.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 2, 2018)

Monolith said:


> People who lurk this thread are watching people watch people watch hentai in public.



Treading into dangerous meta voyeur ouroboros territory...


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Nov 2, 2018)

Nick Gars said:


> Any time this subject comes up, I just wonder...
> 
> What the fuck snapped in someone's brain to be unable to feel shame for watching porn in public? Hell, I feel ashamed browsing this site or 4chan (/pol, all the other boards are gay) on my phone in public, and neither is explicitly pornographic.


As someone who browses the chans and Kiwifarms in public, it is pretty much no different from checking the stock market or your texts.


----------



## millais (Nov 3, 2018)

How about people _wearing_ hentai in public?


----------



## Al Gulud (Nov 3, 2018)

Anime is for faggots


----------



## Maxliam (Nov 3, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> And they wonder why the non-pillow girls don't want them.






Do you even have good boy points, normie?


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 3, 2018)

Broke:Watching hentai in public on purpose


Woke:Wanting to play music after work in the break room but your lewd anime asmr starts blasting instead but it's alright because you're already dead inside


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 3, 2018)

millais said:


> How about people _wearing_ hentai in public?


Why it's always the same artist (Hirame) on the memes and those shirts?


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 3, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Why it's always the same artist (Hirame) on the memes and those shirts?


I want a hoodie of that tbh.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't see a problem with this.


----------



## Slap47 (Nov 4, 2018)

Nick Gars said:


> Any time this subject comes up, I just wonder...
> 
> What the fuck snapped in someone's brain to be unable to feel shame for watching porn in public? Hell, I feel ashamed browsing this site or 4chan (/pol, all the other boards are gay) on my phone in public, and neither is explicitly pornographic.



Just use the back seat and its fine.


----------



## The Decimator (Nov 4, 2018)

Flying_with_the_Penguins said:


>




 
Someone make their reactions into an emoticon


----------



## Marvin (Nov 4, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Two girls and one cup.


----------



## SheCameForNecky (Nov 4, 2018)

Spoiler



Who is every person beside me on the tube ever, Alex?


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Nov 5, 2018)

> The fact that you see salarymen reading manga and pornography on the trains and being unafraid, unashamed or anything, is something you wouldn’t have seen 30 years ago, with people who grew up under a different system of government. They would have been far too embarrassed to open a book of cartoons or dirty pictures on a train. But that’s what we have now in Japan. We are a country of children.
> 
> Hideaki Anno


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 9, 2018)

Just hentai in public? Amateurs.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 9, 2018)

What an enlightening thread.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Nov 10, 2018)

I immediately saw this title and thought “oh please god don’t let my brother be in these pictures...”


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 29, 2019)

i remember a long time ago back in middle school. one of my friends showed the class bible black on his flip phone. he got caught by one of the teachers.


----------



## Krimjob (May 29, 2019)

Get back to me when someone watches Euphoria on public transport, no headphones of course.


----------



## JM 590 (May 29, 2019)

Nick Gars said:


> What the fuck snapped in someone's brain to be unable to feel shame for watching porn in public? Hell, I feel ashamed browsing this site or 4chan (/pol, all the other boards are gay) on my phone in public, and neither is explicitly pornographic.



When you just don't give a fuck anymore


----------



## Aria (Jan 8, 2020)

Spoiler: nsfw















@Monika H.


----------



## Monika H. (Jan 8, 2020)

Kill all whales said:


> Spoiler: nsfw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like this


----------



## Twinkletard (Jan 9, 2020)

JM 590 said:


> When you just don't give a fuck anymore
> 
> View attachment 776681


----------



## Frosty Fetus (Aug 25, 2020)

Krimjob said:


> Get back to me when someone watches Euphoria on public transport, no headphones of course.


Challenge accepted


----------

